# Newbie from London



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Heyy. Welcome from across the ocean! haha. I'm Valerie and I own an Appendix QH mare, Ruby. Hope to see ya around.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

